# LSG insulated cabinet



## BB-que (Feb 6, 2022)

I just purchased a LSG insulated cabinet - the “pee wee” model.  I mainly cook for the family but it could hold enough for a nice gathering when we have those here and there.  Will fit a couple briskets or 6 pork shoulders so plenty of space for my needs.  Not to mention the 5 other smokers/grills and flattops I wanted something that was small! Anyway I’m pumped about it, love my RT and my Smokey Mountain but this takes my arsenal to the next level.  Wanted to see if anybody had any expertise with the insulated from LSG and if so do you use some type of controller with it or had it held pretty consistent temps on longer cooks without?  I know it’s built like a tank so guessing once it’s locked in and rolling you’d be pretty good but wanted to hear others experiences.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 6, 2022)

There are a few members who have the LSG cabinet smokers...I  got the large one about a year ago.I used it twice with a flameboss controller..Worked perfectly..I  did end up selling it because it was just to heavy for my old arse to move around..I  have since bought a T & K reverse flow cabinet and love it too...Enjoy your smoker !!


----------



## bauchjw (Feb 7, 2022)

Can’t help, sorry! But giving a bump!


----------



## ofelles (Feb 9, 2022)

I have the Large model and love it.  It puts out great food and is easy to run.. You are going to love it also.  Pic please of the cooker and the food.


----------



## BB-que (Feb 9, 2022)

ofelles said:


> I have the Large model and love it.  It puts out great food and is easy to run.. You are going to love it also.  Pic please of the cooker and the food.


Awesome thanks!  Chris said aboutb3 months so pics in the Spring when I’m seasoning her!


----------



## BB-que (Feb 9, 2022)

ofelles said:


> I have the Large model and love it.  It puts out great food and is easy to run.. You are going to love it also.  Pic please of the cooker and the food.


Oh do you use a controller or does the valve by itself hold steady temps over long cooks?


----------



## ofelles (Feb 10, 2022)

BB-que said:


> Oh do you use a controller or does the valve by itself hold steady temps over long cooks?



I started out not using the controller.  I wanted to learn the cooker and what it would do.  Lessons learned: pay attention but do not try to be exact temp wise.  If I adjusted the valve it would slow down or speed up, but a lot be cause I would move it like 1/8 turn.  Learned to just bump the handle to move it small amount and get better results.  start adjusting early it will continue to build for a while so if your set temp is 225 start slowing it down at 150.  With just the valve it will require more attention.  I did my 2 burn ins and first 4 cooks this way.  Got to were I could get it to a +/- 15 degree range which worked for me.  I called Chris and asked him about steadiness and he said he could keep +- 1 degree for 30 hours in the large size, I bet that is with just charcoal.
I am a lazy guy so once I started with the fireboard and pit bull fan that's what I use.  Works somewhat close to what my Yoder YS640 does.
Hope this helps.


----------



## BB-que (Feb 11, 2022)

ofelles said:


> I started out not using the controller.  I wanted to learn the cooker and what it would do.  Lessons learned: pay attention but do not try to be exact temp wise.  If I adjusted the valve it would slow down or speed up, but a lot be cause I would move it like 1/8 turn.  Learned to just bump the handle to move it small amount and get better results.  start adjusting early it will continue to build for a while so if your set temp is 225 start slowing it down at 150.  With just the valve it will require more attention.  I did my 2 burn ins and first 4 cooks this way.  Got to were I could get it to a +/- 15 degree range which worked for me.  I called Chris and asked him about steadiness and he said he could keep +- 1 degree for 30 hours in the large size, I bet that is with just charcoal.
> I am a lazy guy so once I started with the fireboard and pit bull fan that's what I use.  Works somewhat close to what my Yoder YS640 does.
> Hope this helps.


Thanks! Very helpful.  So sounds like you’d recommend a controller.


----------



## ofelles (Feb 11, 2022)

BB-que said:


> Thanks! Very helpful. So sounds like you’d recommend a controller.



If you're lazy  like me yes.  Still it would be handy to have if you just feel like watching the sunrise more that the cook. 
You have a Pee Wee coming so you won't need the larger pit bull, the pit viper will work.  So now the Looooong wait!


----------



## BB-que (Feb 11, 2022)

ofelles said:


> If you're lazy  like me yes.  Still it would be handy to have if you just feel like watching the sunrise more that the cook.
> You have a Pee Wee coming so you won't need the larger pit bull, the pit viper will work.  So now the Looooong wait!


Laziness - check


----------

